# Rite in the Rain notepad



## rob85635 (Feb 15, 2012)

Has anyone used the Rite in the Rain EMS notepad?  The reason I ask is I have a question about how hard it is to remove the sheets of paper.  I am a Dispatcher and also a Patrol Volunteer with our local police department.  My primary duties are police patrol related but I can also respond to EMS calls if I am close and choose to do so.

I sometimes beat the Medics to a call and I am looking for something a little better than my chicken scratch notes to hand them.  This looks more professional and will be easier for them to read.  The problem is that I need to be able to hand my patient notes to them without tearing apart the spiral binding or ripping the sheet itself.

I am just looking for anyone who has used this product or knows about it.  Here is a link to it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000REOW4O/ref=cm_cr_asin_lnk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 15, 2012)

They're great if you have to... Ahem... Write in the rain. Otherwise, it's just an EXPENSIVE whacker style note book. 

If you really feel the need to write stuff down, why not just buy a little spiral notebook at the dollar store? All you're going to need to give to the medics is name and date of birth. And maybe your vitals. The medic will ask the patient all the appropriate questions when they assume patient care.

Honestly,when a first responder hands me notes, they usually just wind up in the trash. You're better off giving a quick hand over, "this is Jane, she's 56. Jane was sitting here at the bus stop and suddenly developed chest pain. No cardiac history, no allergies and her only med is Lipitor."

In my book, that's a lot more professional than an EMS notepad. You've only been an EMT since January 9th. Fight the urge to buy "special EMT stuff".


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> They're great if you have to... Ahem... Write in the rain. Otherwise, it's just an EXPENSIVE whacker style note book.
> 
> If you really feel the need to write stuff down, why not just buy a little spiral notebook at the dollar store? All you're going to need to give to the medics is name and date of birth. And maybe your vitals. The medic will ask the patient all the appropriate questions when they assume patient care.
> 
> ...



If I remember to, I try to put the first responder's vitals down on my PCR labelled as PTA, prior to arrival. Who took them (agency) is briefly noted as well. I figure one more set just makes a trend a little more sound, especially if it took us a while to arrive.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 16, 2012)

They write in the rain.  If you need to write in the rain then they are good.  Never needed one for Ambulance, but have one in my SAR Pack and one in my snow pants.  Regular note pad when I worked Ambulance and for the event EMS stuff.  Expensive if not needed.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 16, 2012)

Tigger said:


> If I remember to, I try to put the first responder's vitals down on my PCR labelled as PTA, prior to arrival. Who took them (agency) is briefly noted as well. I figure one more set just makes a trend a little more sound, especially if it took us a while to arrive.



That's good, but like n7lxi said, a cheap spiral notebook works great.  If you really want to make sure you pass over the information in a consistent manner, then spend a few hours making a template on each page.  Name, DOB, Allergies, Meds, VS, and Hx and whatever else.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 16, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> That's good, but like n7lxi said, a cheap spiral notebook works great.  If you really want to make sure you pass over the information in a consistent manner, then spend a few hours making a template on each page.  Name, DOB, Allergies, Meds, VS, and Hx and whatever else.



Oh absolute, I don't care how I get them as long someone is not just giving me a glove with some smudges on it. The small legal pad/spiral notepad is one of the most important tools in EMS. 2 bucks for 5? Yes please. Plus for vitals you shouldn't really even need a premade outline, and even if one forgets to write BP or HR, I bet I can figure it out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 16, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Oh absolute, I don't care how I get them as long someone is not just giving me a glove with some smudges on it. The small legal pad/spiral notepad is one of the most important tools in EMS. 2 bucks for 5? Yes please. Plus for vitals you shouldn't really even need a premade outline, and even if one forgets to write BP or HR, I bet I can figure it out.



I cheat and print paper out of the monitor and write stuff on there.


----------



## rmabrey (Feb 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I cheat and print paper out of the monitor and write stuff on there.



4x4 FTW

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 16, 2012)

My agency has custom made pads of paper made with spots for dob, vitals, hx ect. 

I always seem to end up writing on the back of my gloves.


----------

